# Monster bug wars



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi guys 

Have any of you ever seen this tv show I came across it on YouTube while I was just looking through mantis videos and I'm loving it apart from the odd bit of cheesy American narration lol 
I'm just having trouble working out if they purposely put the bugs together at times if anyone has seen it and has an oppinion can u let me no what you think and if you haven't watched it before I would definately recommend you have a look 
Let me no what you think folks 

Mark


----------



## herps06 (Jan 5, 2009)

I personally don't know it, but I've seen something of that general description on youtube before....
It was some Japanese thing where they had scorpions, tarantulas and centipedes fight to the death. The winner would then fight then next most dangerous one.
I thought it was cruel and unnecessary, particularly in the finals where it was a Pelinobius muticus (tarantula) vs. a large Scolopendra of sorts (centipede). In this case neither of them died, but they wore each other out...
I'm sure such encounters occur once in a while in the wild, but deliberately pitting them against each other is just cruel..... unless, of course, you know who the very clear winner is :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Seen one of these or something similar. 

Don't think anyone on here will have anything positive to say about it, me included :devil:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

It isn't one of those stupid Japanese ones where they put them in a tiny box and make them fight it's all done in the wild and could be seen as educational to an extent search it on YouTube and see or yourself


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I've seen the ones other members have posted. I think its an educational documentary aimed at teenagers & thats why they've added sound effects. Concerning wether they are staged or filmed on the wild, I don't know.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

I'v seen quite a few of them, they'r pretty cool(in my opinion) some awesome bugs on there, & yes i would say they do put the bugs together, but, you no, they do come across each other every so often,..


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

think the people making these vids should be kept in a box with black mambas until there last breath,dont come on here like a child feeling good about animals being killed and injured through no fault of there own ,get a life


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> think the people making these vids should be kept in a box with black mambas until there last breath,dont come on here like a child feeling good about animals being killed and injured through no fault of there own ,get a life


Dont know if your comments are aimed at me or not, but if the op is talking about the same thing as me ,theres nothing wrong with them,
They are all shot in the wiled,& not put in small boxes,or any other containers,

This is one of them....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7goVuFmAxI


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

I came on here with an opinion and asked a question I really don't see what your problem is making personal attacks against me after I already said there not stuck in boxes so why jump in my post "like a child" insulting people for no reason


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

mbj20 said:


> It isn't one of those stupid Japanese ones where they put them in a tiny box and make them fight it's all done in the wild and could be seen as educational to an extent search it on YouTube and see or yourself


Sorry but I don`t think this is shot in the wild. It is amazing what can be done in the studio. The fact that it is on Discovery and has academics discussing the encounters should lend some credence to the programme. However, at the end of the day, it is basically sensationalising encounters that may or may not occur in the wild.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

sounds like japanese bugfights?
unfortunately, in the uk, you can do whatever you want with inverts, crustaceans excluded.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Dont know if your comments are aimed at me or not, but if the op is talking about the same thing as me ,theres nothing wrong with them,
> They are all shot in the wiled,& not put in small boxes,or any other containers,
> 
> This is one of them....Monster Bug Wars- Trapdoor Spider - YouTube


that was cool
nothing like japanese bugfights


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

although they purposely kill the animal which is always bad:devil:,

my daughter was started off quite entertained in an educational way while watching it(the cgi about how it works and kills)
i think they only showed about 3 episodes on a discovery channel it may of been natgeo wild, 
i remember the scorp vs centipede, as she was desperate for the scorp to win as she loves them, it didnt win....and she stopped watching...and said ''its rubbish Maximus would of ripped him apart''


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> that was cool
> nothing like japanese bugfights


Thats what i thought, they may well be shot in a studio, but still pretty good, i would never condone the jap bugfights, im into my bugs as much as the next guy, & dont like being told i should be put in a box with mambas till i die,.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I think most if not all the ones i've seen are staged.
I remember an australian scene when they showed a Hierodula majuscula and an Extatosoma tiaratum which are easily available in the hobby.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Tbh I don't really watch them, But what's difference between a mantis eating a stick insect and a mantis eating a cockroach which so many people on here readily feed there mantis/ tarantulas ect.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> think the people making these vids should be kept in a box with black mambas until there last breath,*dont come on here like a child feeling good about animals being killed and injured through no fault of there own* ,*get a life*


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Brandan Smith said:


> Tbh I don't really watch them, But what's difference between a mantis eating a stick insect and a mantis eating a cockroach which so many people on here readily feed there mantis/ tarantulas ect.


If they are injured or dying i feed them to whoever needs feeding, the difference is they are doing it just for entertainment whilst we do it for a dietry boost and putting mismoulted bugs out there misery.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> If they are injured or dying i feed them to whoever needs feeding, the difference is they are doing it just for entertainment whilst we do it for a dietry boost and putting mismoulted bugs out there misery.



Same difference though, Like I said before and don't agree with it but some of the comments on here are ridiculous.


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> image


That's a tad unfair. There was a lot of confusion within this thread as to what show this threads about. At first it was thougt to be that sick crap from Japan. And from what I've read it now seems to be some show where they pair up animals for a death match anyway, but do it minus the Japanese screaming so it looks 'educational'. 

Calling someone stupid because their passionate about the animals they keep and don't want to see or hear about shows that purposely kill them (for fun or education) just isn't on. And I think you should have the decency to apologise. After all we're all here for our love of animals.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

thanks spiderstock,if you read my post in the first place ,its plain and clear i said ,the people making these videos,ie , bug wars ,not you


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

and to peter uk ,sorry i did not huge letters as you did ,cant you read normal size print ?so i think your the stupid internet user :devil:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> and to peter uk ,sorry i did not huge letters as you did ,cant you read normal size print ?so i think your the stupid internet user :devil:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

peteruk said:


> image


stfu.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Now now children, play nice or this thread is likely to get locked.
I have seen Monster Bug Wars where they have put 2 different spiders against each other in a deathmatch which I didn't like veru much. But that being said, at least they are doing it in a professional & educational manner than watching some little tosser doing the same on youtube for self popularity. Those are the twats that should be hung with ropes made from their own genitals.


----------

